# How I handle Safety



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

First, if I hire a new guy, i watch him like hawk, how he handles certain situations...

He doesnt go higher than 6' for the first month.

Second, I tell EVERYONE, if YOU DONT feel safe on it, it is not safe. Second, if *I* dont feel safe on it, its not safe. 

Esp Exteriors. I dont care what you did with X contractor. We only use OSHA Certified scaffold planks, and steel scaffold, in shape laddrs with all the safety features in place.

Non rubber back drops never go on hardwood floors.

rubber backs arnt to be used outside - even wrote that in a sharpie on the wall in the truck...

I never yell at my guys... ever. I speak my mind, 'hey man that doesnt look safe'

'no its fine' 

me 'no thats not safe, we will figure something else out'

A calm cool, relaxed job site... followed closely with ALOT of laffing, and great PG13 jokes... Even I have been told by my own employees, 'Thats not safe, lets do it this way' I have even argued... My guys know, safety is hands down number 1. 

Safety first, everything is second. calm cool relaxed atmoshpere..


----------

